# Réduire un document scanné



## Nadine91 (3 Juin 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai scanné un fichier pdf mais je ne peux pas l'envoyer par mail car il est trop lourd. Pouvez vous m'indiquer la marche à suivre pour le réduire. Je sais faire pour les photos mais pas pour un document.
Je vous remercie de votre aide


----------



## Sly54 (3 Juin 2011)

Bonjour,

Tu dois pouvoir ouvrir ton pdf dans un logiciel type "Graphic Converter", "Photoshop Element"&#8230; et le transformer en jpg, afin de le réduire comme tu le souhaites.


----------



## Invité (4 Juin 2011)

Si ça te parait compliqué, tu peux aussi souscrire à DropBox (c'est une invit de ma DropBox ! ).
Tu mets ton fichier dans le dossier "public" et tu donne le lien aux personnes concernées.

Ca ne fonctionne que pour un fichier de moins de 2,25Go, mais pour un .pdf, ça doit le faire&#8230;


----------

